# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Απόκλιση %

## esvvidi

Ξέρει κάποιος πως μπορώ να βρώ την παόκλιση επί τοις 100 της θεωρητικής από την πειραματική τιμή;

π.χ. θεωρητικά βρίσκω τιμή 5 και πρακτικά μετράω 4,87! ποιά είναι η % απόκλιση;

----------


## makatas

Στα 5 έχεις απόκλιση 0.13.
Στα 100 πόσα;

5χ=0.13*100 =>  χ=13/5=2.6

Νομίζω  :Rolleyes:

----------


## navar

ο Makatas έχει δίκιο , απλή μέθοδος των τριών !

απλά πρέπει πάντα να σκέφτεσαι οτι η απόκλιση μπορεί να είναι μικρότερη η ακόμα και μεγαλύτερη , λόγο της δεύτερης απόκλισης που εισέρχεται στο πρόβλημα και προέρχεται απο το όργανο μέτρησης !

----------


## esvvidi

Ευχαριστώ, έτσι το είχα σκευτεί απλώς δεν ήμουν σίγουρος

----------


## Xarry

Βαση μαθηματικων η αποκλιση βρισκεται αν αφαιρεσεις κατ' απολυτη τιμη τις 2 τιμες που εχεις και το αποτελεσμα το διαιρεσεις προς την τιμη που θες να συγκρινεις. Το αποτελεσμα την διαιρεσης το πολλαπλασιαζεις με το 100 και εχεις την % αποκλιση.
πχ εχεις μια θεωρητικη τιμη ρευματος 2Α και θες να τη συγκρινεις με την πειραματικη 2,2Α. Αφαιρεις το 2,2 απο το 2 κατ΄απολυτη τιμη =0,2 και το διαιρεις με το 2. 0,2/2=0,1, οπου 0,1*100=10% αποκλιση.
Στο παραδειγμα σου 5-4,87=0,13. Αν το συγκρινεις ως προς την θεωρητικη τιμη εχουμε 0,13/5=0,026*100=2,6%.

----------

esvvidi (14-02-11)

----------

